# BBs Lavender and Cedar



## navigator9 (Apr 20, 2016)

Have any of you tried this? In the recent sale, while I was restocking some of my standards, I thought I'd try it, and ordered the 2oz size. The reviews were really positive, but when I smell it OOB, all I smell is camphor. Really strong camphor. Does it change when you soap it? I don't get any cedar, and maybe the slightest bit of lavender, but whew, camphor like crazy!


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 20, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Have any of you tried this? In the recent sale, while I was restocking some of my standards, I thought I'd try it, and ordered the 2oz size. The reviews were really positive, but when I smell it OOB, all I smell is camphor. Really strong camphor. Does it change when you soap it? I don't get any cedar, and maybe the slightest bit of lavender, but whew, camphor like crazy!



This was the base of my scent in the Alternative Liquid swap, with a bit of peppermint.  

It does mellow out in soap, to a light scent that I really can not explain.


----------



## newbie (Apr 20, 2016)

I just used it the other night. After soaping, I smell essentially no camphor but rather the lavender warmed up by the woody cedar smell.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 20, 2016)

kc and newbie, did you notice the camphor smell oob, or is it just me?  I'm glad to hear that it seems to mellow when soaped. I use BBs lavender, and it doesn't smell like that at all. So I was quite surprised to open the bottle and smell Vicks Vaporub!!! lol


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 20, 2016)

I did not think it was that bad - but lavender EO always smells camphorous to me


----------



## PrairieLights (Apr 20, 2016)

We got it as a sample - I do not notice any camphor smell. However, I liked the combo so much that I have used lavender e/o and cedar e/o in body butter and lotion so far and LOVE it! (I am a huge lavender fan.) Try it out and see... You might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## newbie (Apr 20, 2016)

I had my bottle sitting out and I went and smelled it after I saw this. I do indeed smell the camphor you mentioned but it's largely gone in the soap I also have sitting out. I can always smell a little camphor in lavender but this FO is a different beast once it's in soap. Don't be too put off!


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks for the reassurances guys. I've smelled various lavenders before, with differing degrees of camphorous odor, but never as much as this. Maybe I'm just sensitive to the camphor. But I will trust that it mellows out once soaped, thank goodness.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes, camphor is definitely in the OOB smell in abundance. However, this has been my most popular fragrance among men and women. The soap rack stays empty and I get sick of soaping it, but probably 90 percent of my testers have taken it and asked for it again. Six now use nothing but, if I have it at all. It accelerates a little though so unfortunately I wish I could use it as a staple fragrance when I try new oil combo soap recipes, but it usually doesn't happen. (I also struggle with trace though, even after a little over  a year, so maybe its just me. I think I am just meant to be a thick trace cake decorator type soaper. Haha.)   It does mellow and a trucker married couple keep two bars in his truck as an air freshener and he showers with it. I am guessing Becky, his wife, likes the scent lots better than I do, since she has to smell it 24/7 and I just soap it.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 21, 2016)

TwystedPryncess said:


> Yes, camphor is definitely in the OOB smell in abundance. However, this has been my most popular fragrance among men and women. The soap rack stays empty and I get sick of soaping it, but probably 90 percent of my testers have taken it and asked for it again. Six now use nothing but, if I have it at all. It accelerates a little though so unfortunately I wish I could use it as a staple fragrance when I try new oil combo soap recipes, but it usually doesn't happen. (I also struggle with trace though, even after a little over  a year, so maybe its just me. I think I am just meant to be a thick trace cake decorator type soaper. Haha.)   It does mellow and a trucker married couple keep two bars in his truck as an air freshener and he showers with it. I am guessing Becky, his wife, likes the scent lots better than I do, since she has to smell it 24/7 and I just soap it.



Really...it's that popular??? Boy, it must go through some amazing transformation when it's soaped, that's all I can say. Now I'm anxious to try it, but won't have a chance to soap for a while. When I do, I'll be expecting Vicks, so it will be a pleasant surprise to smell something else.


----------



## shimmersoap (May 14, 2016)

Yes i have tried it. It does smell very camphory to me. It's not my favorite scent. If you do use it, do not put too much fragrance in.


----------



## McMomWV (May 15, 2016)

I used BB Lavender and Cedar last year and it immediately brought back memories of my grandmother's cedar closet stuffed with moth balls.  Not terribly unpleasant, but not what I'd want to bathe in.  I left the soaps in the basement next to the dehumidifier to cure.  Now they have mellowed and are a very nice woodsy lavender smell and the remaining bars have moved in to the soap closet with the rest of my horde.  My husband loves them.  Give it a try, but reserve judgement for a bit.


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 15, 2016)

It's funny. I got a sample of that FO about a year ago and I loved it. I didn't use it in soap but I used it in BB and liquid soap. I thought it smelled amazing and so did my mom and brothers! To me it smelled clean, woodsy and unisex. I didn't pick up on lavender OOB or in the stuff I made with it but I felt it was a very well rounded scent!


----------



## TVivian (May 16, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> This was the base of my scent in the Alternative Liquid swap, with a bit of peppermint.
> 
> 
> 
> It does mellow out in soap, to a light scent that I really can not explain.




I loved your soap so much that I now order this scent regularly! I absolutely loved your mix with the peppermint and I can't duplicate it exactly for myself. Yours was one of my favorite soaps I've ever used


----------



## kchaystack (May 18, 2016)

TVivian said:


> I loved your soap so much that I now order this scent regularly! I absolutely loved your mix with the peppermint and I can't duplicate it exactly for myself. Yours was one of my favorite soaps I've ever used



You seriously know how to make me blush.  I am very happy you liked it.  I have 1 bar left - I am just waiting for the right time to break into it.  haha.

I believe the mix was 5:1 FO:EO.  you really do not need much peppermint.  

Maybe the beer syrup also contributed something?  I know normally the smell does not survive the process, but this was a really dark oatmeal stout.  

Thank you so much for your kind words.  I really need to make this again.  haha.


----------



## doriettefarm (May 19, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> You seriously know how to make me blush.  I am very happy you liked it.  I have 1 bar left - I am just waiting for the right time to break into it.  haha.
> 
> I believe the mix was 5:1 FO:EO.  you really do not need much peppermint.
> 
> ...



I was also a big fan of this soap!  The FO/EO combo was so nice, very unisex and the beer syrup added extra oomph to the lather.  I received a small sample of the Lavender & Cedar FO but it wasn't enough for a CP batch so ended up using it in liquid soap and body butter.  Everyone loved it so this one is definitely on my BB wish list.


----------

